# Dog grooming service



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

Could anyone recommend a good dog grooming service to me? I have a bearded collie who is in need of a good clipping!! she is quite timid round people that she does not know so i really would love one who is doing it for the love of animals and not just for the money!!!! she used to go every 6 weeks in the UK to get her hair done, (more than I did..ha ha) 

Thank you x


----------



## Ask One (Dec 14, 2010)

We just filmed a feature on a company called Dog Walk which does the full pamper right down to painting the nails if that is your sort of thing. Easy to find on google i'd imagine.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there by chance a mobile service? I know I am asking for a lot. But if I have to pay 250 dirhams for my cat to get groomed, they might as well come to me...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Helly Helly said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone recommend a good dog grooming service to me? I have a bearded collie who is in need of a good clipping!! she is quite timid round people that she does not know so i really would love one who is doing it for the love of animals and not just for the money!!!! she used to go every 6 weeks in the UK to get her hair done, (more than I did..ha ha)
> 
> Thank you x


If you haven't found any others by now, try Blue Oasis ... there down at The Green Community .... 04 813 5050 ... they look after our three and they are good ! ....


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been recommended Pampered Pets in The Marina.
Taking my dog there on Tuesday amd will let you know how it went.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

furryboots said:


> I've been recommended Pampered Pets in The Marina.
> Taking my dog there on Tuesday amd will let you know how it went.


Very pleased with the results. A groomer who actually does what he is asked to do rather than what the 'breed' or 'show' cut is.


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Very pleased with the results. A groomer who actually does what he is asked to do rather than what the 'breed' or 'show' cut is.


Great Furryboots, can you please send me the details and i will contact them and get an app asap.

Thanks Helly x


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

My golden is inside the shampooch van now ... never had any problems, AED 300 for an hour ... 043449868


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Helly Helly said:


> Great Furryboots, can you please send me the details and i will contact them and get an app asap.
> 
> Thanks Helly x


PM sent - please confirm receipt.


----------

